
Redline: Smalltalk in “small talks” - fogus
http://blog.redline.st/2010/12/12/redline-smalltalk-in-%E2%80%9Csmall-talks%E2%80%9D/
======
russellallen
For people who like smalltalk, Redline has a lot of promise and James Ladd is
definitely one of the good guys.

Worth watching.

